# What Scan Gauge 2 Settings and Gauges ate you running?



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

You won't need to set the Diesel A or Diesel B setting unless you're wanting to set up the fuel mileage statistics and such. Since the Cruze already does this for us, I can't imagine the ScanGauge would display more information than what the DIC already does. I have left all that alone. All I did with mine was change the boost reading from MAP to BST to display the boost pressure reading in PSI. Your instruction manual will explain how to do this if you wish to change it as well.

The 4 gauges I'm running are:
*1) *RGN = Regen to indicate when a regen is occurring. This is the whole purpose I wanted a gauge in the first place.
*2)* STM = Soot mass in grams to indicate how full the DPF is. This will give a rough idea of when a regen could occur (Usually around 22-23 grams). I find the sensor in the DPF has become more accurate as my car has aged. Before it would jump from 3 grams to 14 grams very quickly after a completed regen. Now it climbs slowly from 5 grams to 23 grams.
*3)* BST = Boost pressure in PSI. A useful gauge to monitor the PSI to make sure it's working properly.
*4)* TRQ = Calculated torque. Not really necessary to display but I just like to have it up there as there isn't really anything else I want to display.

As for sets or pages of gauges (which would be nice), I haven't seen a setting for that. It appears the only way to view different gauges is flipping through the long list of them by pressing the button beside each one.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks @*LiveTrash* . I have the *Soot Mass* (at 18 right now) up there along with the *Regen #*(at 0 right now) , BUT @*diesel* suggested the Manifold Pressure as well (which I can't find on the gauge ???). I also noticed that my DIC differs a LOT from the MPG on the ScanGauge 2 (about 8-10 MPG difference) and was wondering if anyone has seen the same??? It was an easy hook-up for the gauge, BUT going through the menu is a lil tedious. 

Do you know if we are Diesel A or B in the set-up menu?? I have it on A right now.


*Edit: * IF you are running the BST (boost) gauge, you can NOT see MAP (Manifold Pressure) as a gauge, so you have to run MAP instead of BST (boost) to see the manifold pressure. It is said that the MAP # goes down V V just before a Regen starts. I was told this at ScanGauge.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

DSR - Distance Since Regen for me has been between 90 to 540miles 

STM like everyone else

RGN to see current status

EG1 - exhaust gas temperature sensor, gives me an idea when I'm about to start a regen as it will climb above 900 and RGN = 1 when EG1 >= 1075 until it's complete


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks @LulzT1, here's what I've decided to run on mine: 





STM (Soot Mass) 

RGN (Regen status, 0/1/2 )

DSR (distance since last regen in miles ) 

MAP (Manifold Absolute Pressure) MAP allegedly drops below 14 (vacuum) just before a Regen is starting


** I guess running the EG1 could also be a viable option due to the apparent increase in exhaust gas temps), BUT we're limited to 4 on the display ***


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

GlennGlenn said:


> *Edit: * IF you are running the BST (boost) gauge, you can NOT see MAP (Manifold Pressure) as a gauge, so you have to run MAP instead of BST (boost) to see the manifold pressure. It is said that the MAP # goes down V V just before a Regen starts. I was told this at ScanGauge.


Correct. The BST also has a change when a regen is about to occur and is occuring. The reading will be slightly lower and it will display a negative boost pressure when coasting or at a stop.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The MAP is below 14 during the regen as well, as long as you are not accelerating. I would like to know what causes that but have not been able to figure it out. I am running MAP, RGN, NCR and RGN (If I remember the abbreviations right)


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Where did you purchase the scan guage 2? Thanks


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Indyeco6spd said:


> Where did you purchase the scan guage 2? Thanks


You can get one through retailers, but if you want it for the Diesel Cruze, you'll need to order it directly from the ScanGauge website here: Store : Linear Logic - Home of the ScanGauge
Update your shopping cart with a ScanGauge II and you'll need to indicate that you want the gauge's firmware programmed to work with the Chevy Cruze Diesel. If you don't have the Diesel cruze, as mentioned, you can still buy it from their website or through another retailer as no special firmware will need to be uploaded to it.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Got my scan gauge ii today, working on a mount to left of driver stuff, would prefer it out of the way. Have 19 grams of soot and 632 miles since last regen. Seems like a great tool, especially for regen info.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

STM (Soot Mass) 

RGN (Regen status, 0/1/2 )

TFT (transmission fluid temperature ) 

MAP (Manifold Absolute Pressure) MAP allegedly drops below 14 (vacuum) just before a Regen is starting


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm no expert , but did stay at a Holiday Inn once. If you're at 18 Soot Mass already and over 600 miles since last regen, figure you'll get another regen when soot mass hits 22 ( approx) and the MAP goes below 14 on the gauge and the Regen status reads 1 ( in process) . Try not to turn off engine till regen is compete and shows 2 on regen status gauge . Distance since last regen will automatically reset and go to 0.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GlennGlenn said:


> I'm no expert , but did stay at a Holiday Inn once. If you're at 18 Soot Mass already and over 600 miles since last regen, figure you'll get another regen when soot mass hits 22 ( approx) and the MAP goes below 14 on the gauge and the Regen status reads 1 ( in process) . Try not to turn off engine till regen is compete and shows 2 on regen status gauge . Distance since last regen will automatically reset and go to 0.


It doesn't hurt anything to turn the engine off when the regen status is a 1. I've done it many times with no ill effects.


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

Just ordered mine Sunday,
(Giffordautomotive Canada prices, need to mention for *Cruze Diesel*)
Planning on running STM, RGN, DSR, and
MAP- want to catch the warning before shut-down during the pre-regen.


----------

